# 65 GTo manual steering to power steering?



## d.reese (Apr 27, 2009)

Does any one have a parts page, pdf or pics of the parts needed to change the manual steering to power steering? ( I have the correct PS box, but not sure of the brackets and its location on the engine block for the pump bolt up???

Thanks again!


----------

